# All-Pullman Post War Trains



## Seaboard92 (Dec 28, 2018)

I was just thinking the other day about all of Pullman trains. Did I forget any?

Atlantic Coastline

-Florida Special (New York Penn-Miami) in concert with PRR, RF&P, FEC.

Baltimore & Ohio

Capitol Limited (Jersey City-Chicago Grand Central)

National Limited (Jersey City-St. Louis)

Illinois Central

-Panama Limited (Chicago Central-New Orleans)

New Haven

-Merchants Limited (New York Grand Central-Boston South)

New York Central

-20th Century Limited (New York Grand Central-Chicago La Salle)

-New England States (Boston South-Chicago La Salle)

-Cleveland Limited (New York Grand Central-Cleveland)

-Detrioter (New York Grand Central-Detroit Michigan Central)

-Commodore Vanderbilt (New York Grand Central-Chicago La Salle)

Pennsylvania Railroad

-Broadway Limited (New York Penn-Chicago Union)

-General (New York Penn-Chicago Union)

-Liberty Limited (Washington-Chicago Union

-Manhattan Limited (New York Penn-Chicago Union)

-Pittsburgher (New York Penn-Pittsburgh)

-Spirit of St. Louis (New York Penn-St. Louis)

Santa Fe

-Super Chief (Chicago Dearborn-Los Angeles)

-Chief (Chicago Dearborn-Los Angeles)

Seaboard Airline Railroad

-Orange Blossom Special (New York Penn-Miami) in concert with PRR, and RF&P.

Southern Railway

-Crescent Limited (New York Penn-New Orleans) operated in concert with PRR, AWP, WofA, L&N

Southern Pacific

-Lark (San Francisco/Oakland-Los Angeles)


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 28, 2018)

It’s really amazing just how many routes there were back then. Is there any reason why almost all post-war Pullman routes were apparently on the East Coast? Is it something like the Western railroads back then preferred Budd, that there were simply much fewer Western routes, or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 28, 2018)

Less traffic density in general, for the most part. You're not going to be able to justify an all-Pullman train unless you have 3-4 coach-only or coach & Pullman trains to share the traffic load.


----------



## railiner (Dec 28, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> It’s really amazing just how many routes there were back then. Is there any reason why almost all post-war Pullman routes were apparently on the East Coast? Is it something like the Western railroads back then preferred Budd, that there were simply much fewer Western routes, or is it just a coincidence?


When Seaboard92 said "Pullman", he was referring to all-sleeping car trains...not all cars built by Pullman-Standard.   The Budd Company built sleeping cars as well, and they were also operated by The Pullman Company, some times mixed with Pullman-Standard built sleepers.   Budd had to fight it out in court to break the trust and monopoly of Pullman, to make that so.


----------



## railiner (Dec 28, 2018)

I believe there were several more all sleeping car trains, but don't have an old _Official Guide _to research it, handy....

I do believe the overnight PRR "Pittsburgher" between New York and Pittsburgh was all Pullman for a while.  Then there were all-parlor car trains, some of which were not Pullman operated...

I think the Long Island summer weekend "Cannonball" between New York and Montauk might fall into that category....similar to that New Haven Merchant's Limited mentioned...


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 28, 2018)

railiner said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > It’s really amazing just how many routes there were back then. Is there any reason why almost all post-war Pullman routes were apparently on the East Coast? Is it something like the Western railroads back then preferred Budd, that there were simply much fewer Western routes, or is it just a coincidence?
> ...


Ohhhhhh. Thank you, good sir.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 1, 2019)

I know that Pittsburgh was a "bigger deal" then than it is now, but it is still dizzying to think that New York-Pittsburgh merited an all-Pullman train at one point.


----------



## railiner (Jan 1, 2019)

In the day's of "commercial traveler's", the Pullman Company had a dizzying variety of point to point Pullman lines linking amazing end points...

Pittsburgh was home to a surprisingly large amount of corporate headquarter's, and there was much travel between them and the financial center's of New York...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 15, 2019)

I have two new ones. 
Pennsylvania Railroad
-the Edison running southbound only from New York to Washington. It ran non stop between both points mostly with thru Pullmans for the various Southern connections (Seaboard, Atlantic Coastline, Norfolk & Western, Chesapeake & Ohio, and Southern Railway). The northbound Edison made multiple stops with sleepers and coaches. 

-One Northbound unnamed local from Washington to New York. Basically with the same Pullmans the Edison ran with.


----------



## SP&S (Feb 8, 2019)

Relying on  Streamliner Schedules  I believe the SP *Cascade *Portland-San Francisco was all sleepers and the _*Lark *_had chair cars, or coaches.  Of course, this may have varied from year to year.


----------

